# RE: Apprentices and trainees required. Herts, Beds and NW London. (Watford)



## jamie80s (Jul 28, 2015)

*RE: Apprentices and trainees required. Herts, Beds and NW London. (Watford)*

RE: Apprentices and trainees required. Herts, Beds and NW London.

We are looking for apprentices, trainees or newly qualified electricians to join and work with our company.


We are Watford based but work in the Herts, Beds and NW London areas. 
We are looking for apprentices and trainees at all levels. Your qualification level will reflect the pay package we will offer. 



The work we carry out is residential new build on a commercial level. We will teach you design, first fix and second fixing, inspection and testing. 


There is opportunity to grow within our company and we would like in due course to bring apprentices through to a foreman level. 


Please send your CVs to [email protected].


Thank you.


Jamie


----------

